# Any one used this super drill, boring adapter with lathe bits.



## burtonbr (Jan 30, 2014)

I saw this a while back an thought that's a pretty good idea, the videos show it's able to cut nicely. Wondered if anyone had tried one or made something similar. 
I had a project I was going to need something similar for but chose to bore using a annular cutter and drill press adapter but still think this would be nice to have being able to bore any size hole. 

http://www.practool.com/super-drill.html


----------



## xalky (Jan 30, 2014)

If you only have a drill press, it's a great idea. They're targeting the market of guys that only have a drill press. It's kind of like a boring head that uses a pilot hole to keep it centered. If you have a mill, you'd probably just use a boring head unless you can't afford one. The Chinese boring heads are cheap enough that you'd probably just cut to the chase and get a boring head instead. A boring head is more versatile, because you can make much bigger holes with it as well as smaller holes. 

Marcel


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sure it "works" but I wouldn't count on getting any kind of accuracy with it.  The drill press chuck looks like it's doing the hula in the first video.   It seems to me that you'd also be limited by the thickness of material you are drilling.  If your hole needed to be deeper than say 3/4" or 1" that "next stage" of the cutter is going to block any swarf getting out of the hole.

Interesting idea but I'm not sure just how useful it would be.

-Ron


----------



## george wilson (Jan 31, 2014)

If the operator with the 1950's "cat's eyes" goggles(?) would use an intermittent feed,the chips would not get so long that they whip around all over the place. Other that his performance(and the chuck being off center),it looks like a useful tool. I have a more advanced model that cuts on both sides. I can progressively drill up to about a 2" hole using it in my vertical mill. It was expensive,though. Can't think of the name right now.


----------



## burtonbr (Jan 31, 2014)

I think the thing that caught my eye is the amount of cutting being done on a single plunge, depending on how the bit is ground it could be as little or as much as the machine could handle, or at least much more than I am able to cut with my low end boring head with each plunge. most I have felt comfortable with is probably about .030" cut in mild steel. Which gets the job done just takes several plunges of the quill to enlarge a hole. 
I probably can find better things to spend $100 bucks on than this for now anyway.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 31, 2014)

It only works on through holes, right?


----------



## Deny1950 (Feb 1, 2014)

HI I have one that I bought about 15 or 20 years ago, before I had a mill. They work very good in a drill press, at the time I thought it was a very nice tool and I could drill any size hole up to 2.5 inches I think, a lot cheaper then buying big drill bits, and cuts real nice. I still use it to rough large holes on the mill , then use the boaring head.


----------

